# Stick Fleas



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Any advice on how to treat and eliminate stick fleas in a fairly large flock? I just bought 3 containers of sevin dust so I will start with that but I have so many I’m worried I can’t eliminate it for good. Would a flea bomb work in the coop? Also my dogs and cat now have them. Such a nuisance.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

https://sciencing.com/chemicals-used-kill-stickfast-fleas-8118964.html

This article mentions fibronal, I know it's used on dogs. I don't know about cats. That's the topical that goes between the shoulder blades.

It also talks about man made permethrin and pyrethrin for lasting longer. That can be had in premise sprays that are mixed with water. It can be mixed to a weaker solution to apply directly to the birds and stronger as a premise spray. The issue is, it does face is how quickly it loses efficacy. Not as fast as the natural pyrethrins but is not long lasting and will require retreatment earlier.

You can use the Sevin on them too. They will die and remain attached for several weeks.

I checked to see if Ivermectin would work but didn't come up with anything.


----------



## cheermom4L (May 12, 2016)

Thank you for the information. I will look into the fibronal first.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That's your treatments like Frontline. They have generics now that are a bunch cheaper than Frontline. Check to see if there is one for cats because I don't have any here right now to check to see if Fipronil is in the cat flea treatment.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

They are difficult to get rid of. You must also treat the coop, nest boxes roosts etc.. and must treat numerous times


----------

